# Michelle Duggar is hvaing 19th child...



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Sep 2, 2009)

Now, I think that this is a little extreme.... I mean, I guess a couple of kids would be okay, but 19???!! But, I guess it really doesn't matter, does it?


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it's extremely selfish. Our planets resources are stretched to their limits as it is and we as a species are vastly overpopulating. If each of those kids had two kids...etc...well you get the picture. Having two kids of my own I think two's a nice number




It's about time people started thinking about what we've leaving future generations - JMHO


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 2, 2009)

I seem to have a feeling that shes gonna try to go for 20. Her youngest is only 8 month's. they people are wacked, but I prefer them to Jon and Kate.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 2, 2009)

Too bad she didn't start adopting instead.......


----------



## Marty (Sep 2, 2009)

It is my understanding that their religion prohibits the use of birth control. That's why she keeps popping them out.

I don't feel the planet is under any threat by the Duggars population explosion.

I see a family tribe that is very well cared for under a gorgeous roof, clothed, fed, and much loved which is more than I can say for a lot of parents of one, that could care less about their child.

These Duggar kids are learning good values, responsiblity, well educated, and I feel they will have much to contribute to this big ole world of ours someday. They are also not living off our goverment and expecting a hand out for anything.

Its not like Michelle Duggar is Octo-Mom.

To the Duggars I say live and let live, leave them alone, they aren't hurting anyone and seem to be wonderful people who bring a smile to me.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank god for reality shows I guess.... seems to be the new way for all these huge families to support themselves


----------



## Marty (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh shoot Leese.........I didn't think of that, but I think they were already doing fine and dandy financially before the show


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Dont get me wrong I have a kid in college I know how expensive one is so I understand why these couples with such a huge amount of kids want to do these shows to make the money but I still think while this is a more grounded family.. there is something wrong to me about making the choice for your children to grow up on TV in front of the whole country


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 2, 2009)

Marty said:


> It is my understanding that their religion prohibits the use of birth control. That's why she keeps popping them out.


Does it also go against pulling out!


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 2, 2009)

Ditto to Marty. At least they're not on government aide!

My FIL is 2nd of 8... If his mom wouldn't have been 40 when the 8th was born and had to have c-sections with every one of them, she would've kept going. We are working on our 3rd, supporting ourselves just fine and have always discussed having as many children as God grants us.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2009)

You would think they would eventually tell them she cant have anymore as her body can no longer support the weight or hold shut to keep a child in there. Suprised she has been able to go so long.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 3, 2009)

If you watched the old specials that had the duggers on them they were not nearly as financially set as they are now. Just like all the other shows (jon & kate, little people) they started out really struggling until the tv shows started



Ive always said I have nothing against people making money but I dont agree making money off your kids. I do feel those shows should come under the same labor laws that child actors have to go by.

I do think the duggers have done a great job raising their kids but wonder if the reality show curse will hit. They all seem to get divorced after a few years of doing reality tv. Money and fame change people

Like you Ashley I am shocked that her body can carry another child. I know growing up my sister in law came from a family of 16. They also didnt believe in birth control. The last two were retarded and then she lost several babies before she had to have a hysterectomy due to another miscarriage. The doctor said her body was just worn out having so many babies


----------



## sfmini (Sep 3, 2009)

I am with Marty, the children are well loved and raised and cared for.

Have you heard the saying (and I am agnostic) Judge not lest ye be judged? .................

Michelle was warned by her doctor to quit as her body is wearing down but they will continue as long as babies keep coming. Now that part I have to wonder about, the risk of leaving Jim Bob with all those kids. Of course, they do have older children who do a good job of caring for the younger ones.


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 3, 2009)

This is straight from their website and explains why they have made the decision that they made. As for the show, its only been on since Oct 2008 as a series. They did several one time shows as the number of children grew. I think they show a wonderful sense of family value, yes you can do that with less kids, but think about your own children and if someone said you should have had less, which one would you give up? As for supporting their family from a TV reality show, just think of the people that support their drug and drinking problems the same way, I would rather give my viewing time to this family.

Jim Bob & Michelle Duggar married July 21st, 1984. At that time, they chose to use the birth control pill. They thought, “We don’t want children right now. We can’t afford them. We want children in our timing, when we’re ready.” Four years later they decided to have their first child. Then, Michelle went back on the pill, but she conceived and had a miscarriage. At that point they talked with a Christian medical doctor and read the fine print in the contraceptives package. They found that while taking the pill you can get pregnant and then miscarry. They were grieved! They were Christians! They were pro-life! They realized that their selfish actions had taken the life of their child. They prayed and asked God to forgive them, and to teach them to love children like He loves children. They asked God to bless them with as many children as He saw fit in His timing. Right after that Michelle got pregnant with twins!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh I had no idea that this family was the subject of a reality show hahah that explains a lot


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 3, 2009)

I have not watched the show but I did grow up next door to a family who had 13 children and since my sister was 10 years older than I that was where I spent alot of time as a kid. They always welcomed their childrens friends and the family was and is very close. I think people tend to forget that the PILL hasnt been around all that long and that there were often big families 50 years ago and before. It wasnt unusual at all to come from a family with 5, 6 or more siblings. In fact I was the odd one growing up as I only had one sister. Most of my classmates had at least two siblings and many had more. Nothing odd about it.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 3, 2009)

I had heard about these people in a magazine once, so they have a reality show too? I never watched Jon and Kate either, but heard alot about them. I don't find these shows interesting at all...to each their own I guess. I do like reality shows...Deadliest Catch, Survivorman (wish that was still on), even the show Survivor occasionally.

I looked at these peoples website and they also are selling their own book, etc..

I wonder what will happen when the show is finished and the glitz and glame is gone...hope they are spending their money wisely so they can afford the tribe when it's all over.

To be honest, as long as my tax dollars aren't paying for all those kids, I could really care less. Not my place to judge their actions.

Are they exploiting their children? Perhaps, but wouldn't be the first time it's been done and it won't be the last.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Sep 3, 2009)

I normally keep quiet on these kinds of topics, but wanted to chime in on the side of the Duggers. Yes, the show is probably giving them good money, but before the show series came along, they were okay financially. He is a realtor (or he was) so they had properties that were paid for, and they rented out. They have a property with a cell tower on it (There's nice money!). They went through a financial class and learned to live debt free, only buying what they had cash for. They still shop at Aldi's and still buy clothes and shoes from resale shops. They live within their means and are not on any government subsidies. They actually inspired my husband and me to look into and take our own financial classes. If they can live debt free with 14 kids (at the time) then we should be able to live debt free with zero. (Well, he has child support...so actually not zero.) She homeshcools all of her kids and they have better values and harmony than my family. They do a lot of volunteer work too. They are a good family. Would I put my family on tv? Well, I don't think so. It would support them (Jon & Kate reportedly get $75k an episode) but to me money isn't everything. I wouldn't want cameras in my house, watching my every move. I'm a private person. To each his own. Yes, the Duggar's do have a book. It was created because of all the people asking them the same questions all the time. I really like their show because I like to see the things they do with such a large family. They have a great tater-tot casserole recipe and make their own detergents and soaps. They are very resourceful.



Just my 2 cents... well, I rambled, so I guess its my 5 cents!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Sep 3, 2009)

They seem like a very loving family from what I've seen on them. I'm not quite sure how I feel about the whole 19 kids thing because I agree about the overpopulation factor, but if the kids are well cared for and they aren't living off the system, then it's really thier business.

I do however feel very badly for the children. With that many kids, how can each of them possibly get the one-on-one time that they need with the parents, without having to pencil it in. Most kids are competitive and feel left out when there's only a couple siblings, just imagine how many you have to compete with with 17 or 18 other siblings. I also fear that the older kids might be having to help take care of the younger ones a little too much. It's not their responsibility to be "parents" yet. I helped raise my brother who was 9 years younger than me (it was just him, me and my mom), and while I loved him, it was hard to have to watch over/change/feed him at times.

I haven't seen the show, but how on earth do these people live a normal life with outtings to the mall, going out to dinner, traveling to amusement parks, and all the other normal family outtings???


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 3, 2009)

miniwhinny said:


> I think it's extremely selfish. Our planets resources are stretched to their limits as it is and we as a species are vastly overpopulating. If each of those kids had two kids...etc...well you get the picture. Having two kids of my own I think two's a nice number
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time people started thinking about what we've leaving future generations - JMHO


I completely agree.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm also 100% with MiniV on this one. If you want a herd...and there's nothing wrong with that...I'd love a herd of kids -my house is usually full of teenagers anyhow so I'm already fully prepared lol. So have a herd but why "make more"...I'm not sure what the hang up is over popping them out yourself. Gosh that takes mere hours where raising that child really takes a lifetime. You know how many incredible AWESOME kids are out there in foster homes / orphanages (and not just in the USA) who spend every second of their lives wishing for a family to call their own. I've got a great friend who had adopted from the USA, Korea, India and Africa she has a rainbow of simply adorable children and hasn't added to the worlds population at all and has given an awesome loving home to 4 incredible children who will become the kind of people who will lead us in the future. Before she adopted, she birthed one of her own. She loves them ALL equally there is no difference in how much she loves the adopted kids over the birth son...infact if they weren't different colors...you'd never ever be able to guess






Not judging these folks...gosh I don't even know them but that would be 19 children taken from the system and given a family. I know some agencies wouldn't let you adopt that many...but like that couple murdered a month ago with the huge family of special needs kids...it can be done.


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 3, 2009)

minimomNC said:


> This is straight from their website and explains why they have made the decision that they made. As for the show, its only been on since Oct 2008 as a series. They did several one time shows as the number of children grew. I think they show a wonderful sense of family value, yes you can do that with less kids, but think about your own children and if someone said you should have had less, which one would you give up? As for supporting their family from a TV reality show, just think of the people that support their drug and drinking problems the same way, I would rather give my viewing time to this family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mini Mom NC, I think the facts are wrong. Michelle said, she became pregnant on her wedding night when she was 17 as she says "Jim Bob and I went a little to far' and they had resulting Joshua, who was not a twin, she didnt have twins until later on her marriage, their like maybe 7, I'm not sure.


----------



## crponies (Sep 3, 2009)

I have heard the story on one of their tv specials about waiting to have their first child just like the story Mini Mom NC posted.

In any case, children are a heritage from the Lord. I do not believe our planet is overpopulated. The Duggars are doing what they believe God wants them too, and I see nothing in the Bible to contradict what they are doing so I would never say they are wrong to have so many children. I do think it is scary to think of something happening and all those kids being left without a mother but people die from many things and there are no guarantees.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 3, 2009)

miniwhinny said:


> I'm also 100% with MiniV on this one. If you want a herd...and there's nothing wrong with that...I'd love a herd of kids -my house is usually full of teenagers anyhow so I'm already fully prepared lol. So have a herd but why "make more"...I'm not sure what the hang up is over popping them out yourself. Gosh that takes mere hours where raising that child really takes a lifetime. You know how many incredible AWESOME kids are out there in foster homes / orphanages (and not just in the USA) who spend every second of their lives wishing for a family to call their own. I've got a great friend who had adopted from the USA, Korea, India and Africa she has a rainbow of simply adorable children and hasn't added to the worlds population at all and has given an awesome loving home to 4 incredible children who will become the kind of people who will lead us in the future. Before she adopted, she birthed one of her own. She loves them ALL equally there is no difference in how much she loves the adopted kids over the birth son...infact if they weren't different colors...you'd never ever be able to guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely not judging.........But THANK YOU to miniwhinny for writing an awesome post.


----------



## miniaddiction (Sep 3, 2009)

Im pretty disgusted with the people that think the Duggars are "selfish". They are creating life, how in the world could this be selfish.

If you are going to pin your reasoning on the fact that you think they are a drain on world resources, then you ought to give up your expensive fuel consuming hobbies, give up breeding and owning animals and feeding them better than many children get fed.

For goodness sake, its human life we are talking about here people.


----------



## Littleum (Sep 4, 2009)

miniaddiction said:


> Im pretty disgusted with the people that think the Duggars are "selfish". They are creating life, how in the world could this be selfish.


Having a baby IS the most selfish thing a person can do.  We judge our animals so harshly and deem them worthy or unworthy, but we assume humans have the right to breed at will? Everyone who has a baby has said "I am good enough to create the next generation". Do I really need to bring up the obvious- Octomom? What about people who have a baby even though they're already stretched financially or already on assistance? What about people with diseases that will threaten their lifespan but decide to have babies anyway, knowing full well they probably won't survive beyond the kid's 3rd or 4th birthday? What about people who KNOWINGLY choose to continue a pregnancy where the child has serious handicaps? What about people who have children at 50, 60 or 70? Having babies is an amazingly selfish and arrogant thing to do! But that's an argument for another thread. 

Anyway, as long as they're not on welfare and not taking my tax dollar assistance, I see no reason to get in their way. If they're not asking the community to support them, and are contributing, good-souled members of society, live and let live. They *seem* like a fairly decent family. I've seen one season of the show and half wonder if they're doing it not so much for the cash, but as a missionary thing. It does give them an outrageously good soapbox for their brand of Christianity.


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Sep 4, 2009)

I, personally, think it is excessive, but they are free to do as they will.

But seriously... is her uterus made of titanium or something? I mean, mine would have long left the building if I even thought about that. Yikes.

And with 18 children, who in the world has time to do any babymaking???

I do think they are weird though. I just can't get on board with the lifestyle. I don't condemn it, I just don't understand a lot of it. And she seriously never raises her voice. How does one do that with 18 children? I would love to have her patience, that's for certain.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 5, 2009)

Flatbroke Farms said:


> I do think they are weird though. I just can't get on board with the lifestyle.


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 10, 2009)

Whatever floats your boat ..have at 'r but I guess what went through my mind is how in the world could they afford to put them all through college or university?? I struggle with one paying his tuition as he is going big..(great for him)..what if they all wanted to be doctors or lawyers or vets or something that takes 7 yrs of schooling..yikes!

Kim


----------



## minimule (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have kids, I don't want kids.

The thing to remember is this is TV. They don't show EVERYTHING. There are cuts and edits.

The Duggars have a strong belief in what they are doing. You ask how they can go without yelling at the kids.....perhaps it is just their nature not to raise their voices. Growing up, my parents never had harsh words with any of us. They let us live our lives and grow up learning what we needed to learn. If we did do something very wrong, I'll just say the rod was not spared.

The Duggars have a very strong Christian belief and I think they have raised their children to have strong beliefs as well. Some folks won't understand that not being raised that way but it is possible.

As far as Amusement Parks....I don't think it happens that often. I never went to amusement parks as a kid (no money for it). The other night, he had built a water slide on a hill. He used a huge roll of black plastic stuff and ran water over it. The kids loved it and looked like they had a blast. There are means to entertain and still save money.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 10, 2009)

miniaddiction said:


> Im pretty disgusted with the people that think the Duggars are "selfish". They are creating life, how in the world could this be selfish.
> If you are going to pin your reasoning on the fact that you think they are a drain on world resources, then you ought to give up your expensive fuel consuming hobbies, give up breeding and owning animals and feeding them better than many children get fed.
> 
> For goodness sake, its human life we are talking about here people.



Ummmm. There are too many people on the planet, PERIOD! Having two is a fine number (but still too many).


----------



## Minimor (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't watch the show & until this thread had never even heard of this family! But, if they're supporting themselves, not looking for handouts from the rest of us, I don't have any issue with what they do or how many kids they have. Sounds like they have the TV show because they have the kids, they aren't having the kids because they want the TV show?

I simply cannot imagine having 19 kids....I don't like kids & don't want kids....not my own, nor any adopted ones....but if they can have that many and look after them--then they're welcome to do so IMO.

I sure don't agree that everyone should refrain from having their own kids so that they can adopt children from those that do continue having children--there is just something about that policy that doesn't sit well with me!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 13, 2009)

Minimor said:


> I sure don't agree that everyone should refrain from having their own kids so that they can adopt children from those that do continue having children--there is just something about that policy that doesn't sit well with me!


Nobody is saying people shouldn't have birth kids. I think we were saying that at 19 it would be cool to think about adopting the odd one. It's not the kids fault that they are "parentless"...but..I do understand that it takes a very special person with a very large heart of unconditional love to be able to adopt.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 13, 2009)

> Nobody is saying people shouldn't have birth kids.


 Sorry, from your words quoted below it seems to me that's exactly what you were saying--instead of having 19 kids they should have adopted 19 kids!



> Not judging these folks...gosh I don't even know them but that would be 19 children taken from the system and given a family.


We'll just have to agree to disagree. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with adopting kids, and certainly nothing wrong with the kids that are there for adopting, but whether someone has 1 child, or 3 children or 12 or 19 children--if they choose to produce them all rather than adopt all or any of them, I just don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Margaret (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a book called *A Full Quiver *that is bibilically based, and supports the way that the Duggers are living.

It is an awesome book, about _Family Planning and the Lordship of Christ _ in the life of a believer written by both Rick and Jan Hess.

In essence the Duggers are _trusting God for their family size_, and believing in the scripture that states, "_Children are a blessing from the Lord". _

Noah trusted God much the same way and in 950 years of his life, God only gave him 3 sons. Shem, Ham, and Japheth. _So not everyone will have a large family trusting the Lord this way_.

There is a Chapter in this book thats called *Guess who's not coming to dinner* that made me realize that Gods wisdom is so much greater than mans wisdom.

Basically it pointed out how many people would'nt have been born if every one had small controlled family sizes.

George Washington 5th of ten

Thomas Jefferson from a family of ten

Dietrich Bonhoffer the 8th child

Ludwig Van Beethoven 5th

William Steinway- 7th child

Jonathan Edwards 11th child!

Charles Westley number 17!

Charles Finney 7th

Johnathan Edwards 11th

Wolfgang Amadaeus Mozart 7th child

Oswald Chambers 4th of 9 children

Johann Sebastian Bach 8th child!

Bach went on to have 21 children of his own,

all who reached adulthood, became accomplished musicians also.

Space here does not permit the list of famous people that have helped shape and form our past but the list goes on and on.

It is also intresting to note that over 50% of our historical presidents grew up in large families, that most likely helped to mold and shape their self sacrificing values, and charactor in life.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yeah Minimoor...I didn't even realize I'd put that ... of course I'm not advocating they adopt all 19 there's nothing wrong with having your own kids or adopting. Shudda re-read what I wrote hehe.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Sep 13, 2009)

My mother had 2 kids, and she always said that "if you don't have the money for kids then don't have any at all!". And, she always believed that nobody should "dislike kids". She alwyas tells me that "if you dislike kids, think about it; you were a kid yourself. Some people may have not liked you either. You may have done crazy and stupid things, and you may have screamed and cried too, so, I would not really say anything like that.".

I have to kind of agree with her on that, though.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 13, 2009)

IloveMiniatureshorses said:


> My mother had 2 kids, and she always said that "if you don't have the money for kids then don't have any at all!". And, she always believed that nobody should "dislike kids". She alwyas tells me that "if you dislike kids, think about it; you were a kid yourself. Some people may have not liked you either. You may have done crazy and stupid things, and you may have screamed and cried too, so, I would not really say anything like that.".
> I have to kind of agree with her on that, though.


Some children are incredibly easy to dislike, as are their parents! Hmm, actually, sometimes the worst thing about some kids are their parents!!



Perhaps there were people who disliked me when I was a child, I have no idea, I never noticed. I know there are a few people who dislike me now that I'm no longer a child, and I'm okay with that too



There are those that I'm less than fond of too! There are children I know that are very likeable--they still don't make me wish that I'd ever had any of my own!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, but there was no BIRTH CONTROL back then lol and large families were a must as in the case of Johann Sebastian Bach. The 11th son of Johann Sebastian Bach, Christian, was the youngest of his children to live to maturity. That means 10 of Bachs children DIED as children and I bet for the simplest of medical ailments. We've progressed so much more since those days modern medicine and science weren't there like they are today and people frequently never made it to adulthood. They had no choice but to breed like rabbits lol.

By the way talking about 950 year old Noah - this is interesting...did you know that 2000 years BEFORE Noah and his world wide flood there was another - well two in fact. Sumarina writings tell of a world wide flood and there is another flood story in second millennium BC Babylonia. In the Babylonian legend, which is preserved in great detail the hero's name is Utnapishtim. In both of these stories the "heroes" receive a divine warning of an impending flood. It seems their god was also displeased with man and wanted to start afresh and wipe out every living creature but the hero and his chosen family. They were told to build an wooden Ark and take aboard it every living creature in pairs. In the Sumerian and Babylonian accounts birds were sent out after the rains ceased. In all stories the Ark landed in mountainous areas and sacrifices were made to their gods for a safe landing. I find it fascinating how these stories get passed down and used again.


----------



## Margaret (Sep 13, 2009)

Bach and his children that reached maturity brought wonderful music into this world no matter how long they lived.

Its not the quanity of life that should count, but the quality offered.

None the less, one can not offer any quality to life without given the oppurtunity.

As far as the bible is concerned, it has stood on its own merit,

and will continue to do so through out time, aside of other writings.


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 13, 2009)

I have mixed feelings. I dont think it fair that each older child has a younger child to take care of (raise) Now I'm not saying older siblings shouldnt help, BUT they shouldnt raise... They should be taught to care and help out but they are children themselves. Most kids I have seen like this grow up and dont want kids cause they already raised kids when they were so young and not parent material yet...

I also know from personal experience that you dont have to use birth control as it were. IMO a woman should be intune with her body and know when she ovulates, and not have intercourse during that time. It sometimes takes time but I am amazed at how many women dont know their bodies, when is the right time, etc. They need to be taught. This would result in less unplanned pregnancies, healthier women who arent on dangerous methods of birth control, more families not on government aid.

I do commend them for not needing government aid and paying for their children and not living beyond their means. Of course the show has helped them but I think they were doing fine before the show. They do have a much bigger house now, (which they need) I'm sure the show helped with that..

I also dont think it healthy for Michelle, she might beable to give birth to this many but it isnt good on her body. Her health problems will begin soon if they havent already. I know there are no guarantees for any of us but it is taking a risk-if I were her, I would want to see these children grown...

My MIL had 3 kids and said her bladder fell each time. She even had it tacked up, she has dealt with incontinence forever. So Is there a bucket under that long skirt Michelle wears?? MEOW-sorry I know that was catty! I know , none of my business, if she does have a bucket down there!

I also have a friends Mom who said every time her husband walked by her in the hallway, she got pregnant-ok then-Stop walking by him in the hallway!! Ha

With that many kids "Who has time to get pregnant AGAIN"?

Just my opinion...


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 14, 2009)

Margaret said:


> Bach and his children that reached maturity brought wonderful music into this world no matter how long they lived.Its not the quanity of life that should count, but the quality offered.
> 
> None the less, one can not offer any quality to life without given the oppurtunity.


I'm sorry - this is a new concept to me...so the 10 children that died before even getting the chance to reach adulthood was justified because the one that did make it was a good musician?

I think I'll stick with my own views that ALL life is precious and valuable.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 14, 2009)

Basketmiss said:


> I dont think it fair that each older child has a younger child to take care of (raise) Now I'm not saying older siblings shouldnt help, BUT they shouldnt raise... They should be taught to care and help out but they are children themselves. Most kids I have seen like this grow up and dont want kids cause they already raised kids when they were so young and not parent material yet...


So agree with this



and what's sad is they're not given the choice...that lifestyle is forced on them by the parents.


----------



## Margaret (Sep 14, 2009)

Regardless of ones beliefs, I went to google and discovered a host of websites representing this wonderful family.

Some showing the times and channels that you could see them on TV each week.

I saw them on TV once about 3 years ago, and let me tell you I'll never forget that show or those people.

I was so impressed with their ability to keep it all under control and even more they have amazing money saving tips, and recipies that we all could benifit from.

I printed off the Dugger House Guidelines as it is such a positive list of guidelines for raising children today.





And this family openly shares their ways to raise children with principles and values that will help them to become productive and caring individuals.

I have 4 children myself and my hat is off to Michele, and her husband for doing it all so well.


----------

